

Apache Cassandra in 2010: Code, Community, and Controversy - jbellis
http://spyced.blogspot.com/2011/01/apache-cassandra-2010-in-review.html

======
ewams
Cassandra is just an awesome piece of software. I hope that anyone who has not
at least played with .7 to go to <http://cassandra.apache.org> right now,
download it, and follow the quick start guide.

------
mark_l_watson
Nice writeup by Jonathan and he has offered useful comments to me in the past
(on my blog). I have not yet used Cassandra on any customers' jobs but I
experiment with it (mostly in Ruby). I found the book "Cassandra, The
Definitive Guide" useful, BTW.

